# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is it asbestos? fibre in shower waterproofing..(picture)

## Marek1211

hi there,
i pulled down some old tiles in a bathroom today. the bathroom was tiled in 1975-1980. i found some fibre in the shower waterproofing membrane  that looked like asbestos to me. anyway i carried on working. now im bit worried. 
i attached a picture can be viewed here Imageshack - 26082010196.jpg 
thank you
Marek

----------


## Armers

> hi there,
> i pulled down some old tiles in a bathroom today. the bathroom was tiled in 1975-1980. i found some fibre in the shower waterproofing membrane  that looked like asbestos to me. anyway i carried on working. now im bit worried. 
> i attached a picture can be viewed here Imageshack - 26082010196.jpg 
> thank you
> Marek

  
Looks like fiberglass to me... but then again i am not a trained professional.. ! 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

Fiberglass & polyester gelcoat not asbestos. But it is sharp and the splinters are near invisible so handle with care - leather gloves mask and eye protection.

----------


## mijati

In the 70s and 80s it was common to use fibre glass to waterproof showers/bathrooms. It's rigidity was its failing as it had minimal tolerance to movement...  
From the photo it appears to be fibreglass. And I'm not aware of asbestos ever being used in a water-proofing process.... But if in doubt, call in a specialist..
Good luck with it

----------


## EricTam

Appears to be fibreglass in the photo.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> In the 70s and 80s it was common to use fibre glass to waterproof showers/bathrooms. It's rigidity was its failing as it had minimal tolerance to movement...  
> From the photo it appears to be fibreglass. And I'm not aware of asbestos ever being used in a water-proofing process.... But if in doubt, call in a specialist..
> Good luck with it

  Have to agree it dose look very much like fibreglass, Asbestos has much finer and shorter fibres. 
Also note fibreglass is still being used to waterproof, the only real changes are that the resin used cures to a much more flexible membrane and it's also top coated with an epoxy to provide a very good chemical barrier these days. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

